# Не собираются пакеты связанные с питоном

## axce1

Вот такую ошибку получаю при сборке пакетов и хз как ее перепобедить.  :Sad: 

Народ подскажите как победить.

```
>>> Emerging (2 of 11) dev-python/setuptools-0.6.3-r3

 * distribute-0.6.3.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking distribute-0.6.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools-0.6.3-r3/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools-0.6.3-r3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools-0.6.3-r3/work/distribute-0.6.3 ...

 * Applying setuptools-0.6_rc7-noexe.patch ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools-0.6.3-r3/work/distribute-0.6.3 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools-0.6.3-r3/work/distribute-0.6.3 ...

 * ERROR: dev-python/setuptools-0.6.3-r3 failed:

 *   'python' doesn't respect EPYTHON variable

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3023:  Called distutils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  730:  Called python_execute_function 'building'

 *   environment, line 2639:  Called validate_PYTHON_ABIS

 *   environment, line 3634:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               die "'python' doesn't respect EPYTHON variable";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools-0.6.3-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools-0.6.3-r3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools-0.6.3-r3/work/distribute-0.6.3'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/setuptools-0.6.3-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/setuptools-0.6.3-r3/temp/build.log'

```

----------

## MageSlayer

Попробуй запустить пересборку пакет питона через python-updater

----------

## axce1

не помогает  :Sad: 

----------

## andrik

А eselect python list че говорит? А хотя судя по дате поста наверное уже ниче..

----------

